# Great stone great service



## Chef Niloc (Aug 19, 2011)

First this is a re-post as I posted it in the new intro page, sorry Ryan guess you got to clean up my mess again:angel2:

Ok this is not a full out J-nat stone review as 1st, I just got it nod only played with it for a few minutes. 2nd, you can tell from looking at it that the stone needs no review
What I would like to do is say thank you to Maksim. In the past I have gotten all my J-nats from SO at Japanese tool .com When your spending big $$ on a rock you want to buy it from someone you can trust. Maksim was very helpful and knowledgeable, hell he even has videos of the stones in use don't get much better then that! He response to emails very fast, I don't know the time deference between us but it was like he was waiting in front of his computer 24 hours a day. 
Any way he gets a big thumbs up and thank you from me

Here are some picks of the Ohira suita. 
















Note the condition this stone came in. Supper flat with the edges beveled perfectly...Dave will love this...And I don't think he took your class


----------



## ecchef (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice poopy mud, Colin! 
I'm not really familiar with this stone other than hearing it made mention of on this forum. Finishing stone? 

If you were to compare the way it feels to something more mainstream, what would it be? For instance, I absolutely love the action on the 5K Rika. It has all the best tactile qualities of a Naniwa SS with none of the material drawbacks.


----------



## rulesnut (Aug 19, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> Maksim was very helpful and knowledgeable, hell he even has videos of the stones in use don't get much better then that! He response to emails very fast, I don't know the time deference between us but it was like he was waiting in front of his computer 24 hours a day.
> Any way he gets a big thumbs up and thank you from me



+1 for Maxim. He has been a great help in obtaining J-Nats and fingerstones. :thumbsup2:

FYI - He is 6 hours ahead of Eastern U.S.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice mud


----------



## Chef Niloc (Aug 19, 2011)

ecchef said:


> Nice poopy mud, Colin!
> I'm not really familiar with this stone other than hearing it made mention of on this forum. Finishing stone?
> 
> If you were to compare the way it feels to something more mainstream, what would it be? For instance, I absolutely love the action on the 5K Rika. It has all the best tactile qualities of a Naniwa SS with none of the material drawbacks.


 
O man I don't think I can do that??? J-nat's have a completely different feel to synthetics . I don't use that many synthetics stones and the ones I do use are of corse grit, I like the king 800 the best and I just got one of Jon's Gesshin 400 Thats great too. But those are all soft corse stones this J-nat stone is a very fine hard polishing stone mostly used to give that "shigefusa look" to a blade. Don't get me wrong the do sharpen but on the 30,000 + grit level witch IMO is just plane over kill for a kitchen knife, but to get a really pretty knife finish you need something like this. The only fine synthetics I have in a shapton 8K, no comparison there shap 8 K is waxy and sticky. This stone feels smooth and kind of just glides over the stone. At first you would think the stone is not doing anything at all, wrong stone cuts fast.
Here's a link to the video Maksim did, you can see the finish the stone makes. Maybe some one else here that has more synthetics can answer better? Jon? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYLUd7G8Ud8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PP3GVmfgZfE first stone in this video



rulesnut said:


> +1 for Maxim
> 
> FYI - He is 6 hours ahead of Eastern U.S.


 


Thanks that helps. I email him between 2am-4am when I get home from work or between 7am - 8am when I get up for work so that's between 8am and 2 pm for him, he must be a night chef,that or he's F-ing off at work playing on the computer *


----------



## Chef Niloc (Aug 19, 2011)

Just to point out the line of mud down the middle in the 2nd pic is were I was applying presser with just my first finger. 1st pic is 3 fingers and a lot of downward presser to start the mud. I don't know if you can tell from the pic but the mud is very fine and has a transparent quality to it.


----------



## Lefty (Aug 19, 2011)

Chefniloc, would you agree that a good way to describe this stone would be "like sharpening on refrigerated butter, that won't dish"? 
That has been my (roughly 6-8k...I know they don't work that way) suita experience.


----------



## maxim (Aug 19, 2011)

Colin Thanks a lot for review !!
It was very difficult to part with this stone 

But i can see it got in to right hands !!! Mud pics look sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## Chef Niloc (Aug 20, 2011)

Lefty said:


> Chefniloc, would you agree that a good way to describe this stone would be "like sharpening on refrigerated butter, that won't dish"?
> That has been my (roughly 6-8k...I know they don't work that way) suita experience.


 
So I read this right before dinner at work, let me tell you the crazy looks I got from the guys when I pulled out a stick of butter and started sharpening a knife on it:laughat:
I can definitely see what you are talking about as the for the " slipperiness " of the push. but only for the push, the pull back is completely deferent. As is when you push hard vs working with the mud. Best bet is go visit with some one on the board here that has a few. I'm in NY, any one else want to volunteer there sharpening bench?


----------



## DrNaka (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow a very very good Ohira suita.

There are only few which makes such a good Swarf/Mud ratio.

And to find such a yellow color stone is near impossible now.

The light yellow color makes a big contrast to the swarf so you can see how you are sharpening the steel away.
It is part a plasibo effect but it makes sharpening a fun.

You will have years of fun sharpening on this stone.

Congrats!


----------

